# Pse axe 6 problems/ready to turf bow



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

I took my bow to local shop to paper tune because I could not get broadheads to tune at all.On paper the tear was point high and right,badly.After 2 hrs shop had added so much upper cam lean to get perfect hole in paper the upper cam was at an inch lean.Picked it up for shooting last night and experienced shooters tell me that bow is just waiting to jump string.If they added that much lean to cam something is wrong with that bow ,send it back to pse.Cause your shop does not have a clue if they gave it to you like that.Tillers exact same,draw lengh's same (top and bottom cam) time supposably right.3 different rest same problem.any ideas.????? I am about to get rid of it and go back to rifle hunting.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

This looks like a super bow, so it is hard to believe that it needs to be returned to pse. What were your broadheads doing that you were trying to fix? Count the twists in the yoke sides and see what you get, there should be maybe 3 more on the right side than the left. Paper tears to side can be fixed in many ways, twisting yoke, changing arrow spine, and moving rest are some. More info will help !


----------



## zamolxes (Mar 6, 2009)

Arrow spine first :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

*bow tuning problems*

1st broad heads(will correct spined arrow and correct lengh) we hitting high 8 inches and to right 8 inches.Paper tune to check.field point hitting 3 inches above vanes and hard to upper right on paper.using 400 spine arrows and 350 ,0 change exact same paper tear(6 feet from paper)dealer had installed new rest do to exssive vane contact on new ultra quad tried a trophy taker.same tear .adjusted rest so far right was actually on inside or riser.and arrow point to right drastically.Called pse tech advised try tuning cams by twissting strings out ect no change at all.then said check cam lean,now they were perfectly straight arrow along then point falling on knock point on both .But shop guy start with right side 1st tighting 1 turn at time got worse/backed off,worse.went to other side tight 1 mover tip on paper to right buy the time we got out bullet hole on paper the cam was leaning to left 1 inch and string looked like 1 shot it will fly off if limbs don;t brake 1st.So bad even though perfect on paper they would not allow me to fire it last night at 3d shoot.The dealer is lost on what to do And I am totally discusted.


----------



## zamolxes (Mar 6, 2009)

When I get a new bow I check first the tiller,cam timing and after that I set the hight of the nock point and the center of the arrow rest. I am not a paper tuning fan at all, you can get a perfect bullet hole but that doesn't mean your bow is tuned, if you shoot thru paper different distances you will get different holes,bare shaft tuning is much better.When you get the bare shafts in the same spot with your fletched arrows the broadheads will fly like field points.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a 2010 AXE 6 and I shoot fixed blade BH's out to 50 yds with FP's. However, when I first got the bow, the cam (lower) spacers were installed wrong at factory which moved the cam to the right (R hand bow). It looked like cam lean, but the cam was straight, just off center. Sent it back to guy I purchased it from and he moved spacers around. Don't know if this is your problem, but worth a look. The AXE is a shooter, keep looking or send it back to be fixed. I also don't put a lot into paper tuning, I walk back then fix blade BH tune to FP's. Good luck.


----------



## zamolxes (Mar 6, 2009)

To make it easier for me I shoot first a fletched arrow,the feathers (vanes) stabilise the arrow and it flies straight doesn't matter if it's the correct spine or not. After that I take a bare shaft,full lenght,with the same point weight like the fletched one and I shoot it aiming the same spot. I observed if the shafts are underspined they fly to the left and if they are too stiff they fly to the right (I am RH shooter). Usually if they are full lenght they are underspined and they fly left.I cut 1/2 inch at a time until they fly straight and hit the same spot like the fletched one. One I get the proper arrow lenght I fletch them and I can use field point or broadheads, they fly the same.


----------



## ru4auto (Apr 19, 2010)

i have found in my experiance that it is rarly the bow. i find that when your at odds with a bow to try having sombody else fire it with the same draw length if they tear the exact same way or differant then have someone else try. this is taking you out of the equation if the 2 peaple shoot and tears are the same or even simular then u have a bow, arrow issue, however if the are differant then yours closer to a bullet hole. you are doing something wrong. not what most peaple want to hear but is reality


----------



## SlickBullet (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm a PSE dealer and I can tell you straight up that this is very uncharacteristic of this bow- All of the PSE Axe bows both 6 & 7 have been great shooters for my customers. The crazy thing to me is that the shop would knowingly adjust your bow to the point to what it's at now..that's just bad business...adjusting the cam lean shouldn't have been an option IMO- to me..if a customer buys a bow and I have to adjust the cam lean THAT MUCH to get it to shoot properly..then it's a defective product and it should be sent back to the manufacturer..and that goes for ANY brand bow that I carry. Personally, I rarely ever have problems tuning the PSE bows.- I didn't see you say what rest your using and if you're using a D-loop or any other type of releasing mechanism- In my experience these bows are easy to adjust and if your having so many problems I can guarantee that PSE will stand behind their product..and if you can't get your local dealer to help then you can contact PSE directly- they WILL take care of you- PSE is one of the oldest companies in this game and they value their customers'.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

*axe 6 tuning problems.*

I was tuning fixed blade broadheads(100gr) to start pse axe 6 in 60lb model set at 63lbs from factory with 29 inch draw lengh.with 2 spined arrows to test gold tip xt hunters in 5575 and 7595 -400 and 350 spines 29 inch arrows.started with quad ultra pro rest ,to much fletch contact ,changed out to a trophy taker drop away(shaky hunter model)the tear was 2 inches long with point high to right with both rests.tried d loop moving/adjusting rest ,cam timing,tiller measuring .the only way we could get field point on paper (6 feet with shop pro shooting it)was to adjust upper cam lean drastically.Yesterday stripped bow down completely rebuilt to factory specs.only way he can have arrow coming out of bow straight is to add cam lean to upper cam.I did call pse they advised me he will need to contact pocipine(canada rep) and he did talk to there tech there and this was in combination of there tech and and mine's solution.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

*MY pse axe tuning problems.*

Ok guys I am not trying to bash pse this is my second pse bow I have bought in less then 1 year .If I was not a fan of pse I would have purchased something else.IMO I think there best bow for buck period.I am just frustrated with a few problems I am having with MY bow.Cam slippage(waiting for replacement cams since Nov 26th 2010.Second tuning problem.It's just a problem with My bow not all pse bows.Even dealer struggling to resolve issue.I put stuff on forum for help and guidence from more experienced shooters in case someone has had same problem.Just looking for a possible solution.Geez seems no matter what you inquire about of this forum every one attacks ya.This is email I recieved from pse dealer here last night trying to resolve problem.you assess-I think I have it fixed. There is still a little lean in the same direction but not very much ¼ of what it was, the loop is also in the center. I’m closing up shop now but you can stop by tomorrow and I can show you the holes. 



I was shooting a 340 spine arrow at 28” or so. We may need to trim your arrows a bit


----------



## SlickBullet (Feb 3, 2011)

xforce baby said:


> Ok guys I am not trying to bash pse this is my second pse bow I have bought in less then 1 year .If I was not a fan of pse I would have purchased something else.IMO I think there best bow for buck period.I am just frustrated with a few problems I am having with MY bow.Cam slippage(waiting for replacement cams since Nov 26th 2010.Second tuning problem.It's just a problem with My bow not all pse bows.Even dealer struggling to resolve issue.I put stuff on forum for help and guidence from more experienced shooters in case someone has had same problem.Just looking for a possible solution.Geez seems no matter what you inquire about of this forum every one attacks ya.This is email I recieved from pse dealer here last night trying to resolve problem.you assess-I think I have it fixed. There is still a little lean in the same direction but not very much ¼ of what it was, the loop is also in the center. I’m closing up shop now but you can stop by tomorrow and I can show you the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> I was shooting a 340 spine arrow at 28” or so. We may need to trim your arrows a bit


I have a hard time believing that the spine of your arrow is making as much of a difference as he is saying it is-


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't see that anyone is attacking you... just trying to get some more information regarding your setup to help you diagnose the problem. I also have an Axe 6 and I am a believer in paper tuning. Call me crazy! I have personally found that after proper paper tuning, I have yet to need to move the rest on a walk back tune of a PSE. Just my experience, I can't speak for others. I did find on my AXE that with the QAD rest I was having tuning issues. I tried a few other drop away rests and I personally could not find the clearance for the launcher to not make conatct with the shelf. Changed to a bisquit and resolved the issue. I have also heard of others modifing the QAD to fit the bow but for me it was easier to just use the bisquit. You may consider a bisquit, hostage, or similar style rest. I would also suggest looking at the spacers in the cams. This was an easy fix for a lot of the old GX tuning issues folks were having.


----------



## PSE76 (Jun 9, 2007)

Have your dealer check to see that the proper limbs are in the proper place. There are four limbs on the bow two of them are the same deflection one is stiffer and the other is weaker. If it's a right hand bow looking from the back the heaviest limb will be on the bottom right side, the bottom left will be a medium weight, top right will be a medium weight and the top left will be the light weight limb. After that the spacers and yolk can be tweaked. Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

*pse bow tuning problems*

Well I just picked up my bow from Atlatic Archery.Bryan spent 3 hrs yesterday tearing in completly down and worked with pse over phone installing everything back to exact factory specs.fyi best weight for bow is 62.5lbs .Cam timing/tillers perfect.All re greased .There were 2 problems 1 shim on upper cam installed wrong and arrow spine.Tested with 28 inch gold tip XT Hunters 7595-340 spine and that plus cam lean removed,Shooting bullet holes through paper . I fired it for 1 hr and robin hooded 1 arrow and took vanes off three.Hey that is ok.I am so happy I could just scream.And yes Bryan not only charged me $0/he cut my 12 arrows I had ,after removing all inserts to 28 inches TOO.So I take back any negitive stuff about this shop.They went all out for me.I then recieved email from Pocipine sales/service manager as a follow up giving me direct line with an apoligy and new cams as well being shipped asap for free.So I am very impressed with service/


----------



## sell33 (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^ Thats awesome. Glad to hear your problem was solved, and that PSE had such great customer service.


----------



## SlickBullet (Feb 3, 2011)

xforce baby said:


> Well I just picked up my bow from Atlatic Archery.Bryan spent 3 hrs yesterday tearing in completly down and worked with pse over phone installing everything back to exact factory specs.fyi best weight for bow is 62.5lbs .Cam timing/tillers perfect.All re greased .There were 2 problems 1 shim on upper cam installed wrong and arrow spine.Tested with 28 inch gold tip XT Hunters 7595-340 spine and that plus cam lean removed,Shooting bullet holes through paper . I fired it for 1 hr and robin hooded 1 arrow and took vanes off three.Hey that is ok.I am so happy I could just scream.And yes Bryan not only charged me $0/he cut my 12 arrows I had ,after removing all inserts to 28 inches TOO.So I take back any negitive stuff about this shop.They went all out for me.I then recieved email from Pocipine sales/service manager as a follow up giving me direct line with an apoligy and new cams as well being shipped asap for free.So I am very impressed with service/


I'm glad it worked out man...I told you to stick with the bow and it would do you right- I hope that my contacting PSE helped you get the desired results- if you ever need anything or have more issue's, you've got my email address..feel free to shoot me an email anytime...and next time I am in Canada (likely NEVER) I'll look you up..lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

*slick bullet/pse tune prblems*

Well I recieved a call From Jay Salo from Pse headquarters in good old USA .He is there iternational sales manager.Wanted detailed info on my bow problem and pics emailed.Then called our local shop to have him explain his repair in detail to make sure everything done up to pse standards and warrenty.Called me back and said our tech Bryan really knows his stuff and has full confidence everything was done right.But in spite of that is fed x ing new 2011 cams that lock to stop any slippage problems as well as new america's best bow strings and cables.He also gave his direct line and email if I have any future problems.Now that is awesome service to say the least. Slick never would have happened with out your help I cannot that you enough.We have an over abundance of 400 to 600lb black bears and 300 pound bucks.If you ever want to come hunt them,I will guide ya for free.


----------



## 302jarvis (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol I dunno where your living xforce but there is deffinalty not and over abundance of 400-600lb bear and 300 pound bucks are very very very rare anywheres in New Brunswick. Buy the way this is Nbduckhunter, from the nb site if youre wondering


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

*huning in nb*

that depends on were you hunt.The deer I shot 2009 was 285 18 point.Bear my friend shot was 555lbs and we see bears every day there 400 plus range.Were is a secret.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Let me correct 1 thing I said we have deer that can reach 3oolbs and some bears that can reach up to 600lbs .No there is not an over abundance of deer and bears in that weight .But they are here and you do have the chance to shoot one.The normal is deer 200 to 250(were I hunt) and we see bears in 400lb plus range.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Gee sorry never relised my post are being monitored.Let me correct 1 thing I said we have deer that can reach 3oolbs and some bears that can reach up to 600lbs .NO There is not an over abundance of deer and bears in that weight .But they are here and you do have the chance to shoot one.The normal is deer 200 to 250 BUCKS(were I hunt) and we see bears in 400lb plus range.In the future I will be sure to add pics and give exact proof of what I say.Last fall there were 3 bucks shot on new high way they are building between Penniac and Durham that field dress between 260 and 285 so on the hoof I would say they would hit 300lb range.There there ,smart as heck and tough to get,but they are there.In Scotch lake area my frinds shot 18 point non typical dressed 260 and 13 point that dressed 250 on hoof they would be close to 300.There is 1 out there 22 pointer looks like a small moose .The cutters call him box car willey because he is huge.Runs with dozen does.Smart as hell .We have been trying to smoke him 5 years straight but he always appears in a different place tough to pattern.There are big bucks in NB,Springfield has some brutes too.But they are cagy to say the least.We hunt because we have seen them shot and the hopes of maybe getting a smasher like these keeps you always full of excitement and anticipation.If it were easy to shoot ones like this every fall.I would quit.BUT THEY ARE THERE.Isn't that right MU'IN.


----------



## Dilleytech (Dec 29, 2017)

Resurrecting this old thread. Does anyone know what causes the severe low nock tear on these bows?


----------



## Aviduser01 (Jan 22, 2017)

For all i know they could be designed to run nock high.

I know my 2 pse's like to be nock high. My xpression nearly 1/4", which equates to nearly 1" at full draw.

Bow in spec, cams timed bang on, fletch clearance, tiller, and arrows spine indexed, HIL tuned.

You name it, and they both shoot great


----------



## Dilleytech (Dec 29, 2017)

I know they do like nock high but I can set mine up to be nock above the Berger hole and arrow nearly laying on the shelf and it’s still shoots 2” nock low at 9 ft


----------

